# 2005 21RS Shake Down Run



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

We picked up the '05 21RS last week. Dean's RV Superstore in Tulsa. Great bunch of folks.

Had the shake down run last weekend at the lake. Found out we:

1. Didn't have a flashlight. That was late Saturday night. But the big porchlights were all we needed.
2. Didn't have enough waterhose. Quick trip to WalMart fixed that.
3. Didn't have enough engine/gears in the Expy. 3.31, thought it was 3.55 Currently looking for another TV. Found that out early on.
4. Have a water leak around the tub. May be trickling over the tub or within the wall, don't know yet.
5. Never could get the check light to go off on the fridge.
6. Had the time of our life.

Everything else worked great. The mechanic from the dealership who did our walk through showed up as we were setting up camp! Just a fluke he was there camping that weekend. He was very helpful. I love the camper. It is just what we wanted.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi and Welcome to Outbackers!!! action

I am glad you enjoyed yourselves on your 1st trip. RVing is a blast!!

As for your check light.....Were you running your frig from propane or shore power?

Propane - The TT should be level and the propane tanks turned on. I forgot to turn on the tanks the 1st out.







Not until I wanted to BBQ did I notice that the tanks were off.

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome,

We love our 21RS and have had a great time camping.

I know our refrigerator takes about 3 tries of turning on and off to reset the check light to get the air out of the gas line when it's been sitting for a while. We keep our fridge on all the time on shore power at home, but the gas is off, so it takes a few tries to get the air out of the line.

Mike


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I kinda figured it was air in the lines. I did manage to get the air out, even fired up the outside cooker. I just never got time to go back in and explore why the check light was still on. But no biggie, at least right now.

I will run on shore power at home & at the parks. I don't foresee a time when I would run it on propane, anyway, except maybe an extended power outage.

I mean, how often have you guys used gas for the fridge?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use ours on gas when we are on the road, turning it off at the fridge when we refuel.

Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! We are transplanted from Okla, now in Texas. We love Texas, except for this next week and all the Longhorns bellyaching about the 4 losses in a row to OU. GO SOONERS!









Our tub has to be very level in order to keep the water off the floor. We need to do the mod of putting the shield in each corner to stop the water and caulking around the walls.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

You might be suprised how much you run the fridge on gas if you want to keep it cool while traveling...just take the advice of many previous posters and turn it off when you are at the gas station...

Steve


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

enjoy your 2005... we love ours!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We camp 95% of the time Dry without shore power and it must work 100% reliably on gas or we don't go. I even force it to propane when we are connected to shore power at home before we leave to make sure it works. You also want it as a back up for shore power if the camp ground were to lose power.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the great info. I am really liking the support offered on this forum. Everyone seems so helpful and down to earth.


----------

